# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Game Of Thrones Expanded Map WIP

## Brain Waves

Hi everyone I just signed up a day ago and have have always wanted to create maps so I have begun work on a larger GOT map of the rest of the world. The map is in vector format and I will add new biomes, names and what not. There will be new lore  for these newly explored lands and I would love for the community to be involved in creating new stories, people, creatures and other things. As I progress more and more of the grey blur will be turned in to new lands. I have added a couple of new names as I haven't had much experience with fantasy names. Also could anyone point me to some good threads on creating maps, colouring and adding detail. I am working with Affinity design, Photoshop and paint.net.

----------

